# Logo (Handzeichnung) convertieren (proffessionell) in Photoshop



## flavam (27. Dezember 2008)

Schönen Guten Abend,

und zwar habe ich mehr oder weniger ein Logo per Hand gezeichnet und möchte es gern proffessionell als JPG bzw. PNG Format umändern (Druckgerecht auf einem T-Shirt). Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie man mit dem Adobe Photoshop umgeht und sowas machen kann. Bräuchte gerne eure Hilfe...

Also unten seht ihr das Logo (natürlich mit einem Bleistift gezeichnet) und möchte es ohne Fehler und so. (die striche sollten gerade sein etc.) Könntet ihr mir evtl helfen?!

PS: Ich habe es 1x mit 300DPI gescannt und zur sicherheit noch 1x mit 1200DPI


VIelen dank


----------



## Another (27. Dezember 2008)

Hört sich eher nach "Jobforum" ab.

p.s.

Wenn du es für den Druck abgibst und es sich um ein Logo handelt, dann würde ich sowas eher gleich als Vektorgrafik zeichnen und es dann als .pdf, bzw. als .eps, abliefern. Das würde auch mit deinem Bild gelingen. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## flavam (27. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Aber was meinst du mit "Vektorgrafik"? Meinst du nur die Umrisse?!


----------



## Latita (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo flavam,
ich fürchte, du musst dir von irgendwem ein Grafiktablett ausborgen und das Bild am Rechner (in Photoshop) nachzeichnen. Wenn du eine transparente Ebene drüberlegst, hast du dein Bild als Abpausvorlage darunter.

Eine Vektorgrafik ist eine, die man beliebig großziehen kann ohne dabei pixelig zu werden. Das passiert leider auch nicht automatisch, frag mich aber nicht wie das geht ^^


----------



## bokay (27. Dezember 2008)

Lade das Bild in PS als Hintergrundebene und versuche es mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzuzeichnen.

Wenn du auf den Geschmack gekommen bist setze dich mit einem Vektor Zeichenprogramm (z.B. Illustrator...) auseinander.

Hier findest du ein Tutorial zu dem Thema. Du kannst dir ja mal die Demo von Illustrator runterladen, wobei Vektor bearbeitung in vielen Programmen sehr ähnlich aufgebaut ist. Es gibt nämlich einige Alternativen zu Adobe, teilweise auch freeware.


----------



## primusPC (8. Januar 2009)

Würde auch sagen das wenn du nicht unbedingt Geld für ein Tablett ausgeben willst du das ganze in Illu nachzeichnen solltest ! Ist der einfachste Weg ! Und lass dir nicht einreden das du mit Filtern und Abpausoptionen in Illu weiter kommst


----------

